# fatal double fault with FreeBSD-10.0 RC2 r259679M



## frankpeng (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi, FreeBSD team members!

I recompiled kernel and world on a HP Compaq computer with 4GB memory. It is OK to get revision of r259679M. 

Then, I was trying to :


```
cd /usr/src
svn update
make cleandir && make cleandir && make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installkernel
```

It went hanging and dead at somewhere compiling process. I have to power off the computer and power it on.

When it comes back, it says:


```
...
Trying to mount ZFS root from zfs:/zroot/BOOT/default []...
...
...

Fatal double fault:
eip = ...
esp = ...
...
...
Uptime: 6s
Autoreboot in 15 seconds...
```
...

The same thing if I press 2 to enter single user mode.

I cannot get into the operating system. I cannot do any thing zpool scrub.
I used a USB installation image and selected Live CD.

I can see the hard drive in /dev
I know the root is in /dev/ada0p2.
I did a
	
	



```
zpool import -f zroot
```

When I do any thing else, it always complain:


```
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
```

How can I fix it? 

Is ZFS a joke? Do we have to stay with UFS?

Thank you!
ps.
I re-install the RC2. I had ftp a src.tar.gz from another computer and unpack it at /usr/src. Then I compile it to r259729M. I will try to make a snapshot every hour then try to find it after crash. Or save it to an ufs file system?


----------

